# تصميم مراكز صيانة السيارات



## المصممون (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم،

يا أخوة أنا محتاج مساعدة في شكل نصائح أو إرشادات أو أطر .. أو تصميمات... لإنشاء مراكز خدمة السيارات وصيانتها.. وإن وجدت مصادر فبارك الله لكم في كل حال


شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رحيل العمر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

up


محد رد عليك 

اولا عليك بالفنين 
ثانيا المعدات وخاصه اجهزة الفحص
ادارة تفهم في صيانة السيارات وهي اهم شي


----------



## gehad25 (20 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## samasem132 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*مشكوووووووور*​


----------

